# Sphere - Atlas Clone



## AtlasSphere (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all,

I just wanted to introduce myself.  I live in the UK and have just bought a Sphere Atlas Clone - I believe it is a copy of the Atlas 10"F.  I dont have a picture of my actual one but this is a pic from lathes.co.uk which is identical to mine.

Looking forward to being an active member of the forum.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlas/page9.html


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 14, 2017)

Welcome to the Atlas Forum.  There are or have been a few others with the same or a similar machine.


----------



## westsailpat (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi AtlasSphere , looking forward to pics of your machine and work space . What machined parts interest you .


----------



## tweinke (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes welcome to the forum!


----------



## AtlasSphere (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the welcome.  I bought this lathe to do some machining on motorcycles IE pike nuts and other parts as required.

It seems now that i have to do more work to the lathe than on the lathe.

Will post parts as i make them


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 15, 2017)

Yes, that seems to be all too typical.  Most of the older model Atlas and Atlas clone machines tend to have been used for years or even decades in a production environment, and tend to have considerable wear in certain areas.  Those that don't tend to have had PO's who "fixed" them in generally unacceptable ways.


----------

